# The Secret Life of Superhero Toys



## Tude (Feb 26, 2015)

hehe - these are funny. But the one of them peeing on the wall and all of are looking over at the hulk.  And how did Mr. Bean make it there with superheros 
___________

*The Secret Life Of Superhero Toys By Edy Hardjo*


Hrjoe Photography’s playful and expertly-executed photos prove that superhero action figures aren’t just for kids. Edy Hardjo, the photographer behind the project, uses detailed, high-quality action figures to put some of our favorite superheros into hilarious and sometimes compromising positions.

After putting the figures into their picture-perfect poses, he removes the stands he uses to prop them and some of the more obvious joints with Photoshop to make them seem more life-like. For someone who picked up photography as a hobby, he certainly does an exceptional job!

In an interview with Shutterbug, Hardjo explained “_I use my daily experience as source of ideas… All I do is replace the ‘usual’ thing with the ‘unusual.'”_

































































































http://www.boredpanda.com/funny-superhero-toy-adventures-action-figures-edy-hrjoe/


----------



## Dmac (Feb 26, 2015)

hahaha, saw those yesterday. can you imagine having to clean up the bathroom after the hulk used it? i would just move.


----------

